# Calcium deposits shoulder , any tricks or tips ?



## hoyt66man (May 5, 2012)

Age & 30+ years in construction and the Doc tells me I have deposits on my shoulder putting pressure on the tendon. I live with it and can shoot but need to be careful. Weight lifting has helped and I found a few exercises on the net that seem to take the pressure off temporarily. Does anyone have an exercise or supplement that helps or other trick ? I've had cortizone shots but they limit me to 3 a year.


----------



## esox620 (Dec 31, 2016)

Try some quality CBD oil. Works for me


----------



## Dbolick (Mar 27, 2020)

hoyt66man said:


> Age & 30+ years in construction and the Doc tells me I have deposits on my shoulder putting pressure on the tendon. I live with it and can shoot but need to be careful. Weight lifting has helped and I found a few exercises on the net that seem to take the pressure off temporarily. Does anyone have an exercise or supplement that helps or other trick ? I've had cortizone shots but they limit me to 3 a year.


i work with patients with these issues daily. Best thing you can do for yourself is to find a good physical therapist. Obviously the only thing to fix it would be to have a surgery that would clean out that deposit but that may be avoidable if your shoulder has perfect mechanics. A PT should be able to evaluate your shoulder and find some movement faults that make the deposit - bone spur - worse, correct the fault and you will have less wear and tear on the shoulder which will inhibit the spur from continuing to grow. a spur where you have yours will likely lead to a rotator cuff tear if nothing is done to make your shoulder as optimal as possible. 

Cortisone injections are great for relief but they end up eating away at the tendon which will have you facing rotator cuff surgery. Don't rely on the "quick fixes", they only address the symptom and ignore the cause. Ignoring the cause will just bring continuing symptoms.

feel free to reach out, I'd be happy to help


----------

